# Hello, I'm Amy



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm new to the site!! 

I've been going to the gym on and off for the last 10 months or so, did a few PT sessions but couldn't be ****d to be honest. I've a 1 year old son and find it hard to find the time and the energy to go to the gym so Im hoping to get a bit of motivation here!

I pole dance as a hobby to keep trim and it works, Im not really looking to lose weight, just to get more toned and firm!

My partner is a member of this forum so I know what to expect when a new girl joins here lol but seriously, I'm not a melter and I haven't joined to get attention :thumbup1: just help and advice!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Howdy! :cowboy:


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

welcome to the forum amy


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey, Plenty of experienced ladies on the forums if I remember correctly (REAL ONES also) haha  sure they'll help you out without a doubt.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Greetings Amy

Is that a pole i see?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome to UKM

Nice to add to the Irish contingent!


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome! I'm sure you will fit in nicely here. 1st pole dancer on here I've seen. lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Come on.. Who's your partner?

Is it Uriel? if so i understand why your ashamed to admit it


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Now then .


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

ewen said:


> Now then .


Stop it


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Welcome Amy. Nice username


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I like the bit saying I'm not an attention seeker :lol: almost suggesting some are :whistling:

so Amy whose your partner ?


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Ha


----------



## Deanreck (Jul 2, 2012)

welcome amy. my misses pole dances- definitely keeps her in shape!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

ewen said:


> I like the bit saying I'm not an attention seeker :lol: almost suggesting some are :whistling:
> 
> so Amy whose your partner ?


I'll say Ben Dover as he's given her a like for no reason


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

ewen said:


> I like the bit saying I'm not an attention seeker :lol: almost suggesting some are :whistling:
> 
> so Amy whose your partner ?


Ello ello:thumb:


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Breda said:


> I'll say Ben Dover as he's given her a like for no reason


No its not Ben Dover, but why is everyone so interested? haha


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Hi Amy


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JimboSlice said:


> Ello ello:thumb:


So your dirty rich then :whistling:


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

ewen said:


> So your dirty rich then :whistling:


He's also hung like a donkey :thumbup1:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

JimboSlice said:


> Ello ello:thumb:


Well now i know why she didnt want to admit it

Do we have another MrL and MrsR on our hands... I fcukin hope so :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

VanillaFace said:


> He's also hung like a donkey :thumbup1:


Donkeys are a poor mans horse... so what you're sayin is he has a poor mans piece


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Its me guys


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

VanillaFace said:


> He's also hung like an ant :crying:


Oh you poor fcuker


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

ewen said:


> Oh you poor fcuker


More like an anteaters nose thank you very much!

Besides, I dont know who this Amy woman is?! Crazy Stalker!


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

^ Are you pregnant ?


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Puts an avi ofherself up poledancing and has already mentioned her fellas hung like a donkey. No prizes to where this will end up


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

Craig660 said:


> ^ Are you pregnant ?


Looks like its time to cut for me!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

luther1 said:


> Puts an avi ofherself up poledancing and has already mentioned her fellas hung like a donkey. No prizes to where this will end up


Confined to ukm history like the rest of them!

When the 1st thing your Mrs says about you to a forum full of men is you're hung like a donkey... Somebody has an inferiority complex 

I'm hung like a blue whale but it never gets mentioned :confused1:


----------



## dannnn (Nov 15, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Breda said:


> Confined to ukm history like the rest of them!
> 
> *When the 1st thing your Mrs says about you to a forum full of men is you're hung like a donkey... Somebody has an inferiority complex*
> 
> I'm hung like a blue whale but it never gets mentioned :confused1:


Do we not do jokes on this forum?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Breda said:


> Confined to ukm history like the rest of them!
> 
> When the 1st thing your Mrs says about you to a forum full of men is you're hung like a donkey... Somebody has an inferiority complex
> 
> I'm hung like a blue whale but it never gets mentioned :confused1:





VanillaFace said:


> Do we not do jokes on this forum?


So he isn't very Hung afterall sh1t I'm glad my Mrs doesn't tell jokes like that id suffocate her with my nohung ...


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

VanillaFace said:


> Do we not do jokes on this forum?


Yes... Jimbo Slice :lol:

Jimbo mate your Mrs just admitted you have a small piece :mellow:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

WTF is a melter?

Oh good, someone who understands why spraying Windolene on your legs is a necessary evil 



phoenixlaw said:


> Welcome! I'm sure you will fit in nicely here. 1st pole dancer on here I've seen. lol


Then you're not looking very hard.... :lol:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice to c ya to c ya nice


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

bonjour mon petit pois


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

only 3 pages, dissapointed

welcome


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

'sup vanilla face.

vidsornopoledancer


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

TG123 said:


> only 3 pages, dissapointed


Her boy friend is on the forum... the best we can hope for is a public break up or show of togetherness when the sh!t hits the fan


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Pics holding a piece of paper saying "I'm not jimbo's fake girlfriend trying to impress my uk-m homies"


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi Amy. Welcome to ukm


----------



## Buffout (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi Amy!


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

hi amy.

welcome


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Amy... I'm Bell, together we can be Bellamy


----------



## steve666 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi there.. Welcome


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Welcome to the jungle


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

hey Amy , try and avoid the majority on here , but feel free to PM me any questions


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Welcome amy


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Wheyman said:


> Welcome amy


Wheyman you perv


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

VanillaFace said:


> I pole dance as a hobby to keep trim and it works, Im not really looking to lose weight, just to get more toned and firm!


Me too!


----------



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

welcome to ukm Amy.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi Amy! Ignore these bunch of test filled pervy wind up merchants! Good to have another female on board  now wana help me insult them?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Welcome :thumb:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome I hope this site helps and you achieve your goals.


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Hi Amy! Ignore these bunch of test filled pervy wind up merchants! Good to have another female on board  now wana help me insult them?


Haha! I've been thinking of things to say to some of the dip$hits on here, but wouldnt want to ruin their egos :tongue:

Anyway thank you to the people who left genuine comments! I feel much more welcome now


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

VanillaFace said:


> Haha! I've been thinking of things to say to some of the dip$hits on here, but wouldnt want to ruin their egos :tongue:
> 
> Anyway thank you to the people who left genuine comments! I feel much more welcome now


Ah they're all alright really, even the Pervy ones


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

Welcome to the club Amy!


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Hello and welcome Amy

Hope you enjoy the forum.


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

VanillaFace said:


> I'm not a melter and I haven't joined to get attention


Says the girl who's first post tells a forum full of blokes she's a pole dancer..... :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

And why would anyone who does pole dancing just want attention?


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah they're all alright really, even the Pervy ones


pmsl!!! yeah lol


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

nowhereboy said:


> Says the girl who's first post tells a forum full of blokes she's a pole dancer..... :lol:


This might come as a big suprised to you, but actually a lot of women pole dance to get fit, get in good shape and improve strength. Seeing as this forum in all about fitness, I thought it was nesscessary that I told people what I do to keep fit. Pole dancing requires a lot of strength,flexibility and dedication, I'm here to gain information on how to improve my core strength, grip strength amongst other things, not to attention seek. Perhaps next time you make a smart ass comment you should educate yourself a bit more


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Welcome Amy...best of luck with the poledancing/training!!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

VanillaFace said:


> This might come as a big suprised to you, but actually a lot of women pole dance to get fit, get in good shape and improve strength. Seeing as this forum in all about fitness, I thought it was nesscessary that I told people what I do to keep fit. Pole dancing requires a lot of strength,flexibility and dedication, I'm here to gain information on how to improve my core strength, grip strength amongst other things, not to attention seek. Perhaps next time you make a smart ass comment you should educate yourself a bit more


What she said. It's not all glamorous, and a lot of the women I know who do it are very self conscious and don't do it to perform for men. I can assure you many of them wouldn't be seen dead in shorts outside a studio.

What I need, is tips to harden my skin again - had 6 weeks off due to work and now even my shins hurt when I try to climb, I'm such a wimp :lol:


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

It is bloody tough!! And it really does shred your skin off! Lol how long have you been doing it for Beklet?


----------



## Kennyp (Aug 16, 2012)

Hello Andy, My name is Kenny, Im also new to this site, in fact, forums and blogging as a whole, I've never done anything like this!!

Anyway, I noticed that you managed to put a thread online, I have looked through the site and I cant find where or how to do it.

Just wanted to introduce myself and maybe ask for some general advice from the people who know a thing or two!

I would appreciate ant help.

Thanks.

Kenny


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Alright Amy :thumbup1:


----------



## Kennyp (Aug 16, 2012)

Jesus, sorry Im an idiot, I read your name wrong!! Excuse me!!!!!

Amy, I would still like to know how to get started!!

kenny


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Kennyp said:


> Jesus, sorry Im an idiot, I read your name wrong!! Excuse me!!!!!
> 
> Amy, I would still like to know how to get started!!
> 
> kenny


Hahaha it's fine, I wondered who you were talking to! As far as I remember, I went into the welcome lounge at the the top there's a green button that says start new thread. I'm afraid I probably won't be much help because I'm still trying to figure this forum out! but welcome anyway!!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

VanillaFace said:


> It is bloody tough!! And it really does shred your skin off! Lol how long have you been doing it for Beklet?


Almost a year, off and on...and I'm dire at it lol! I was just beginning to get somewhere, with my fear of inverting and now I can barely do a thing!! :lol: I really need to work on my core strength - and having unnaturally stumpy arms doesn't help


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Kennyp said:


> Hello Andy, My name is Kenny, Im also new to this site, in fact, forums and blogging as a whole, I've never done anything like this!!
> 
> Anyway, I noticed that you managed to put a thread online, I have looked through the site and I cant find where or how to do it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

did someone mention MrL and MrsR?????? God i wander what they are up to nowadays LOL!


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Beklet said:


> Almost a year, off and on...and I'm dire at it lol! I was just beginning to get somewhere, with my fear of inverting and now I can barely do a thing!! :lol: I really need to work on my core strength - and having unnaturally stumpy arms doesn't help


Haha! I could do with improving my upper body strength, I have no problems with inverts or thigh grips upside down etc because fortunately I have muscly legs but my arm strength is grim!! Haha it has improved a lot though since I started. I'm so glad I have found someone to talk about these things with! :thumb: are you self taught or do you go to classes? X


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I have excellent thigh grip as I have fat legs....I go to classes though - my friend bought her own pole, one day I will get there to practice! One problem I have is that I'm rubbish if I'm being watched......


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Hello and welcome!...... 5 pages already hehe:rolleyes:


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

I got a pole off EBay, it's an xpole xpert, only £120 posted as oppsed to £200 new, so worth the money, but I don't have enough space in my room for some spins, it's great for strength training exercises though! YouTube it great for tutorials and videos, I saw one of a really big girl and she was amazing! Soo strong. What level are you at? I'd love to see some pics!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I have no idea of levels but i can't do what you do in your avi ..there may be a pic on my journal...


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

I had a look at your profile then got completely lost haha I pull the worst faces in my pics because I'm trying to cling on for dear life :lol:


----------



## Lean D (Jun 21, 2012)

Welcome to UK-Muscle.

You can see we are a nice bunch and there are other women on here somewhere, you just have to dig through all the eager and testosterone fueled men along the way :thumb:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Welcome to UKM Amy, goodluck managing the inbox :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

VanillaFace said:


> I had a look at your profile then got completely lost haha I pull the worst faces in my pics because I'm trying to cling on for dear life :lol:


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/186284-primal-scream.html#post3294120

:lol:


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Haha love it!! :lol: I'm so famiiliar with the "just shat myself face"!! I've never tried that move your doing, doubt I could do it though! Did u ever master that butterfly Invert? I just learnt that one the other day, looks harder than it is!


----------



## sawyer1 (May 16, 2012)

Haha Ewen and Breda You old dogs you!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

sawyer1 said:


> Haha Ewen and Breda You old dogs you!


im the only one that out `guns` breda


----------



## Kennyp (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks, ill give that a try.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

VanillaFace said:


> Haha love it!! :lol: I'm so famiiliar with the "just shat myself face"!! I've never tried that move your doing, doubt I could do it though! Did u ever master that butterfly Invert? I just learnt that one the other day, looks harder than it is!


Nope - I got sent away for work a couple of weeks after that....will be working back up to it though - reckon about 3 weeks and I'll be back on it


----------



## ClareAnne (Aug 6, 2012)

Welcome : )


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi Amy and welcome to UKM. I don't pole dance myself however much some people on this site might enjoy it (bunch of gays)!


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

hi welcum


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> did someone mention MrL and MrsR?????? God i wander what they are up to nowadays LOL!


Lol she was a right bunny boiler, a shrinks dream client but she never trained though...

Amy let's get some pole dance vids up, so we can judge your technique :whistling:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I know southpaw. God me and Ashcrapper had fun with them lol.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bonjourno

Oh and shocker, 7 pages of welcome for a female member... :lol:

You sad bastards !


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

welcome


----------

